# 2010 goals



## Pantera07

BOWGOD said:


> Well looks like Prag was napping this year, so I will get the 2010 goal thread started.
> What is everyone's field goals for the new year?
> 
> For me my goals are to:
> 
> 1. get a little more consistent with my scores. I know I'll always have ups, and downs, but would like to make that gap smaller than 10 points.
> 2. Keep my scores out of the teens
> 3. by the end of the summer I would like to have all my scores up in or near the 530's mark.
> 4. at least 1 535+ game
> 5. the most memorable Hillbilly shoot to date
> 6. make it to Nationals again.
> 7. better my finish at the Hinky shoot.


I want to finish the Hillbilly!!!!:mg:


----------



## damnyankee

I can't believe it's already that time again:

Make the shootoff at LAS

Be consistent in all disiplines

Top ten at a national 3D

Get my crispy from BH


----------



## steve morley

2010 will be a hard act to follow as this year I've won 3 National titles, IFAA European and Fita World title all in the same year.

My main focus for 2010 will be IFAA World Field champs win in Germany but hope for good results at the European Bowhunter champs in Austria and Fita 3D Europeans in Italy.


----------



## TNMAN

Talking about a hard act to follow. Who wants to post behing a National, European, and World Champion. Oh well. I have goals too. After a long layout:

1. Get a good field setup that I like
2. Practice hard until it is automatic again
3. Make all TN field shoots
4. Make Sectional in KY
5. Make at least one big shoot in NC or maybe WV
6. Make some new friends that shoot a bow
7. Don't worry about PB just yet


----------



## steve morley

TNMAN said:


> Talking about a hard act to follow. Who wants to post behing a National, European, and World Champion.


Sorry :embara:


If it makes you feel better a while back I went through 2 years of upper\lower Jaw reconstruction, 4 operations over two years and had some long shooting lay offs, it took a LOT of work to build my form back up to a respectable standard and went through some pretty average shooting for a long while.

If you have the desire and you put the time and effort in, anything is possible in this sport.


----------



## rock monkey

i have a few.....

1) a job that affords me the time and resources to pursue my advancement in the sport
2) support, both from club and community/area in bringing more opportunities to shoot some form of field archery(10 or 14target course) in the IBO center of the universe.
3) get my collective stuff together all at the same time so that my scores and personal gratification of performance achieve a zen-like level.
4) a few consecutive rounds without having a _^$#@^[email protected]$*_ moment


----------



## titanium man

My goals are simple:

1) Walk my Border Collie and use my stationary bike, so I can drop 60 LBS.

2) Shoot my guns more than I ever have.

3) Have a great time at all the archery tournaments I participate in.

4) Work just enough hours to pay for my toys.


----------



## titanium man

steve morley said:


> Sorry :embara:
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel better a while back I went through 2 years of upper\lower Jaw reconstruction, 4 operations over two years and had some long shooting lay offs, it took a LOT of work to build my form back up to a respectable standard and went through some pretty average shooting for a long while.
> 
> If you have the desire and you put the time and effort in, anything is possible in this sport.


I'm there with you brother. No one realizes when you have issues that take precedence, how truly hard it is to get back to a certain level, if ever. I wish you all the prayers that you attain your goals and great health. I went through 4 spine surgeries (01-07), and things changed, and I look at things much differently now. Take care. JC


----------



## pragmatic_lee

TNMAN said:


> Talking about a hard act to follow. Who wants to post behing a National, European, and World Champion. Oh well. I have goals too. After a long layout:
> 
> 1. Get a good field setup that I like
> 2. Practice hard until it is automatic again
> 3. Make all TN field shoots
> 4. Make Sectional in KY
> 5. *Make at least one big shoot in NC* or maybe WV
> 6. Make some new friends that shoot a bow
> 7. Don't worry about PB just yet


Buddy, if you do the hi-lighted portion of #5, I can guarantee you #6 will happen. :darkbeer:


----------



## TNMAN

*NC shoots*

Thanks Prag. That sounds good. If I can get to Kingsport, my old friend Thurman probably knows the way.


----------



## steve morley

titanium man said:


> I'm there with you brother. No one realizes when you have issues that take precedence, how truly hard it is to get back to a certain level, if ever. JC


In 2007 I was forced to retire from World 3D's in Hungury after one day because scar tissue split open inside my mouth causing permanent nerve damage at anchor point causing yet another 2 month lay off. 

After I got back shooting again I could see my shooting slowly improve and in 2008 managed a Bronze in World Field Champs in Namibia and Bronze European Bowhunters, 2008 just being able to shoot pain free was huge achievement and the 2009 success I think was likely just feeling so happy about being back in Archery. 

Until we lose it, we tend to take our health for granted, I wish everybody in Archery good health for 2010.


----------



## barebow52

Break 290 on an Indoor 300 rd
" 500 Field

BHFSL


----------



## sawtoothscream

to try and do as much archery shoots as i can while working and going to college. right now thats hard to do

but if its between passing school and archery. archery is taking the back seat every time


----------



## phoenix 36

shoot as much field as possible in NC.I have a list of clubs I have to shoot 
Yadkin
stick & wheel
Durham county
Also Prag do you now have a course if so it may be the place for my first crispy?
Also happy new year to all.I hope to meet some of you an the range.


----------



## drockw

Make at least one good field shoot and learn!!!

I've got the rig, just need to find the experience


----------



## Bobbyson1a

In 2010 I will break 540 in field.

Everyone have a happy,healthy and safe New Year.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau

Get to where calculating my barebow sight method for an uphill 53 yard shot is less complicated than solving second order non-linear differential equations.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

phoenix 36 said:


> shoot as much field as possible in NC.I have a list of clubs I have to shoot
> Yadkin
> stick & wheel
> Durham county
> Also Prag do you now have a course if so it may be the place for my first crispy?
> Also happy new year to all.I hope to meet some of you an the range.


Your "first crispy" is hanging on my wall.  The "Piney Flats Archery Range" should be ready be the spring. Still got some work to do on a few lanes and several more targets to build, but if nothing happens, I'll be ready by the time DSL goes back into effect.


----------



## CherryJu1ce

A few simple goals...

1. Earn a 4.0 GPA in each semester of my graduating year in the Exercise Science program. 
2. Get accepted into the DPT program :teeth:
3. Break 550 on the field/hunter course.
4. Shoot a 450 in competition. 
5. Make the shoot-off in at the LAS Classic in the BHFS division.
6. Beat KStigall in a shoot-off


----------



## Robert58

Be able to shoot over 500 consistantly.

I have only done it once. Shot a 245 first 14 and for some reason the Target Panic went away the back 14 and shot a 257 for 502 Hunter Round. Just two points off the State record of 504 for SMFSL. This will be my first year in MSFSL.

Robert


----------



## phoenix 36

just added another to the shoot list.I have set a side the weekend to shoot the hillbilly as I have heard it is great.Also as for my shooting I want to work on my mental game as I feel this is my weak point right now.


----------



## Str8 Shooter

I shot my first field tournament last summer. I loved the challenge of it. I'm planning on going to nationals next year so the upcoming year will be for learning the format and improving scores. 

My ultimate goal is to break 500 field and hunter... in the traditional class.


----------



## steve morley

Str8 Shooter said:


> My ultimate goal is to break 500 field and hunter... in the traditional class.


That's a tall order, I think if anybody can do it, you can.

Good luck for 2010 :wink:


----------



## Str8 Shooter

Thanks, Steve. It is a very high goal but it's the big goals that keep you going. What's the phrase... "Shoot for the moon and even if you fail you'll still end up among the stars".

BTW, congrats on the awesome season you had this past year.


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*Goals*

1. Become proficient with back tension

2. Break 500 on field and hunter rounds

3. Go to The Hillbilly this year


----------



## NCSUarcher

1) Shoot the DCWC extravaganza again, possibly both days
2) Shoot more than 1 field shoot this year.
3) Beat Spoon13 of course!!!!


----------



## Arcus

I'm a mediocre shooter in the NFAA Trad class, so my goal is to lose fewer arrows than last year.


----------



## Spoon13

Well my Goals for 2010 aren't gonna be much different from 2009. The problem I had was not that I couldn't achieve my goals, I just didn't shoot that much.

1) Shoot a few more Field rounds this year.
2) Find that last point or two to FINALLY shoot a 300 on a Vegas face.
3) Make the cut at LAS. (been teetering back and forth here lately)
4) Shoot a Field round with a setup designed for Field instead of shooting something that "will work".
5) My PB Field and Hunter rounds are both 268. I'd like to get both into the 270's. 
6) Meet some more of my fellow Aters.


Now I know all of my goals are completely dependent on #1, so we will have to see how things go.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

1 - STAY HEALTHY!!! 
2 - Pray my Wife STAYS HEALTHY!!!
3 - Shoot at LEAST one 300 at Vegas
4 - Shoot in the 550's at Darrington
5 - Shoot a tournament with a BUNCH of the guys and gals from AT, like Jawsdad, Steve Hilliard, Hornet (I don't count Lancaster B...it's an indoor!!), Hinky (same goes for Lancaster!!),( Heck, I guess a bunch of us shot at Lancaster!!!), Laura and a bunch of others!!
6 - Finish the year with a top 5 at a National event!!

I would take #2 and call it a GREAT year!!! :teeth::teeth:


----------



## mag41vance

1.) Share Christ.
2.) Enjoy myself.
3.) Shoot a 550 field round (best so far is 545 w 61x's)
4.) Bring my 5 spot x count to the mid 50's
5.) Shoot a 300 vegas round with 20x's (best so far is 299 15x's)
6.) Concentrate :doh:
7.)Don't eat :spam1: don't drink epsi:


----------



## Spoon13

Spoon13 said:


> Well my Goals for 2010 aren't gonna be much different from 2009. The problem I had was not that I couldn't achieve my goals, I just didn't shoot that much.
> 
> 1) Shoot a few more Field rounds this year.
> 2) Find that last point or two to FINALLY shoot a 300 on a Vegas face.
> 3) Make the cut at LAS. (been teetering back and forth here lately)
> 4) Shoot a Field round with a setup designed for Field instead of shooting something that "will work".
> 5) My PB Field and Hunter rounds are both 268. I'd like to get both into the 270's.
> 6) Meet some more of my fellow Aters.
> 
> 
> Now I know all of my goals are completely dependent on #1, so we will have to see how things go.


Scratch ONE off!!!! 300 26X at LAS of all places. 

Missed the cut by 3 points. Should have been better but I know it will be next year. Still finished well.


----------



## mdbowhunter

*2010 Goals?*

My goal for this year? Shooting more than 1 Field round.


----------



## USNarcher

1- A better finish in Vegas than last year
2- Finish in the money at Redding
3- Silver bowl in Darrington

Meet "Got Lucky"

Nothing like setting the bar high. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

mdbowhunter said:


> My goal for this year? Shooting more than 1 Field round.


My goal for the year is to get a Safari colored PE :zip:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> Well looks like Prag was napping this year, so I will get the 2010 goal thread started.
> What is everyone's field goals for the new year?
> 
> For me my goals are to:
> 
> 1. get a little more consistent with my scores. I know I'll always have ups, and downs, but would like to make that gap smaller than 10 points.
> 2. Keep my scores out of the teens
> 3. by the end of the summer I would like to have all my scores up in or near the 530's mark.
> 4. at least 1 535+ game
> 5. the most memorable Hillbilly shoot to date
> 6. make it to Nationals again.
> 7. better my finish at the Hinky shoot.


You can do that... and I doubt you'll ever forget this year on the hill. I expect it will be a life changing experience.:wink:


Me... since I have a 517 under my belt... a 525 or better field score, and since I have a 285 under my belt, a 290 Vegas round.


... and a CD plaque.:lol3:


----------



## CherryJu1ce

CherryJu1ce said:


> A few simple goals...
> 
> 1. Earn a 4.0 GPA in each semester of my graduating year in the Exercise Science program.
> 2. Get accepted into the DPT program :teeth:
> 3. Break 550 on the field/hunter course.
> 4. Shoot a 450 in competition.
> 5. Make the shoot-off in at the LAS Classic in the BHFS division.
> 6. Beat KStigall in a shoot-off


Scratch #5! 633, good enough for the 10th qualifying spot in Bowhunter:thumbs_up



Brown Hornet said:


> My goal for the year is to get a Safari colored PE :zip:


ukey: That's literally the worst color Hoyt has even conceived.


----------



## Brown Hornet

CherryJu1ce said:


> ukey: That's literally the worst color Hoyt has even conceived.


Your crazy.....but then I didn't ask you if you liked. :wink:

Besides.....you can't talk.....have you looked at that god awful green thing you shoot?:zip:


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> Your crazy.....but then I didn't ask you if you liked. :wink:
> 
> Besides.....you can't talk.....have you looked at that god awful green thing you shoot?:zip:


I'm with Hornet the safari color is one of the best ever.
IMO the 2 best bow colors ever produced were safari, and green fusion. I own 1 of both!!!!!


B-HO 
I might just know where you can get your mitts on a safari PE with 50/60 pound limbs, and 28" spirals:wink: Just give me the word, and I will look into it.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> I'm with Hornet the safari color is one of the best ever.
> IMO the 2 best bow colors ever produced were safari, and green fusion. I own 1 of both!!!!!
> 
> 
> B-HO
> I might just know where you can get your mitts on a safari PE with 50/60 pound limbs, and 28" spirals:wink: Just give me the word, and I will look into it.


I really like my blue fusion Protec. Once I figure out what I'm going to to about a stabilizer set up that I'm happy with it will be painted to match the bow. The safari almost looks like a solid copper riser... pretty cool.

... and that reminds me... another goal... crispies from Sticky, and BH on the hill this year.


----------



## mdbowhunter

Brown Hornet said:


> My goal for the year is to get a Safari colored PE :zip:


My suggestion to you...make that a 2011 goal. :wink:

And *YES*...Safari is one of the best colors Hoyt has produced. :tongue:


----------



## IGluIt4U

2005Ultramag said:


> ... and that reminds me... another goal... crispies from Sticky, and BH on the hill this year.


Bring yer "A" game..  :cheers:


----------



## Brown Hornet

2005Ultramag said:


> I really like my blue fusion Protec. Once I figure out what I'm going to to about a stabilizer set up that I'm happy with it will be painted to match the bow. The safari almost looks like a solid copper riser... pretty cool.
> 
> ... and that reminds me... another goal... crispies from Sticky, and BH on the hill this year.



Oh lord no....don't paint a stabilizer to match your bow....that is beyond gay....and say you get a B-Stinger....then decide to get a new bow....now not only have you made a bar look incredibly doofy....you have to hope the bow you want will match what you did. :doh:

and you might as well cross getting a crispy from me off your list...that aint gonna happen....and having that as a goal is an even worse idea then painting a stab to match your bow :zip: just ask Bowgod


----------



## mdbowhunter

2005Ultramag said:


> ... and that reminds me... another goal... crispies from Sticky, and BH on the hill this year.


Just a friendly suggestion there Ultramag...Hornet and Sticky have a habit of pulling PBs out of their arse when crispies are on the line.  

It's always better to use a sneak attack than thump your chest. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

mdbowhunter said:


> My suggestion to you...make that a 2011 goal. :wink:
> 
> And *YES*...Safari is one of the best colors Hoyt has produced. :tongue:


Heck I won't even want a PE by then....after spending a good bit of time with the Contender line this weekend....I barely want it now. Honestly if I hadn't just bought new limbs and cams the PE would be for sale 




IGluIt4U said:


> Bring yer "A" game..  :cheers:


Bring the A game....hell he better borrow some game ontop of his A game....

He is gonna need to be in the 40s to get one from me


----------



## Spoon13

Brown Hornet said:


> My goal for the year is to get a Safari colored PE :zip:


Some Black cams and limb pockets with strings to match.

Sweet looking shooter.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

mdbowhunter said:


> Just a friendly suggestion there Ultramag...Hornet and Sticky have a habit of pulling PBs out of their arse when crispies are on the line.
> 
> It's always better to use a sneak attack than thump your chest. :wink:


Stop trying to give out secrets.....

But for me it has nothing to do with crispies being on the line....it has to do with the venue and how I aaproach them....is it "game time" or practice :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U

mdbowhunter said:


> Just a friendly suggestion there Ultramag...Hornet and Sticky have a habit of pulling PBs out of their arse when crispies are on the line.
> 
> It's always better to use a sneak attack than thump your chest. :wink:


That said, I do have a goal this upcoming season.. it's a lofty one and won't be easy to achieve, but.......

My goal in the '10 field season is to shoot at least one round.. yep... just one round... with my buddy mdbowhunter. :nod:

I know it's tough to get him off that ride come the warm sunny days of summer, but... I'm hopin that we can coax him off to make a couple of shoots this year so I can reach my goal..  :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Spoon13 said:


> Some Black cams and limb pockets with strings to match.
> 
> Sweet looking shooter.:wink:


I was months a head of you :wink: but there is also one more ingredient to that recipe :wink:

I had already called LAS to order the needed parts 

Chocolate Thunder was almost born last fall....


----------



## WVDBLLUNG

1. Shoot a 300 20x Vegas Round
2. Shoot within 5 points of Hinky and Young Jedi in Field, Hunter and Animal Rounds
3. Shoot a 300 59x 5 Spot Indoor Round
4. Take a "Crispy" from Young Jedi
5. Shoot as many outdoor events as I can afford
6. Hit every animal in Redding, CA
7. Take my kids out shooting more this spring, summer and fall
8. Have more fun with my fellow archery friends


----------



## pragmatic_lee

WVDBLLUNG said:


> 1. Shoot a 300 20x Vegas Round
> 2. Shoot within 5 points of Hinky and Young Jedi in Field, Hunter and Animal Rounds
> 3. Shoot a 300 59x 5 Spot Indoor Round
> 4. Take a "Crispy" from Young Jedi
> 5. Shoot as many outdoor events as I can afford
> 6. Hit every animal in Redding, CA
> 7. Take my kids out shooting more this spring, summer and fall
> 8. Have more fun with my fellow archery friends


I think I can probably help you with #8 on the Hill - good seeing you last weekend 

BTW: Shouldn't there be a #9? Shoot the correct target :zip:


----------



## Spoon13

Brown Hornet said:


> I was months a head of you :wink: but there is also one more ingredient to that recipe :wink:
> 
> I had already called LAS to order the needed parts
> 
> Chocolate Thunder was almost born last fall....


I just saw you post about it today, hence my delay.

What piece did I miss?? Racking my brain trying to figure it out (not hard by the way). 

Please, the anticipation is killing me.


----------



## mdbowhunter

IGluIt4U said:


> That said, I do have a goal this upcoming season.. it's a lofty one and won't be easy to achieve, but.......
> 
> My goal in the '10 field season is to shoot at least one round.. yep... just one round... with my buddy mdbowhunter. :nod:
> 
> I know it's tough to get him off that ride come the warm sunny days of summer, but... I'm hopin that we can coax him off to make a couple of shoots this year so I can reach my goal..  :wink:


I hear ya. Sounds good. Really enjoyed shooting with you and Hornet a few years ago at SMA. Definately one of my favorite archery memories. 

However...next time...cell phone cameras will be confiscated *BEFORE* we shoot...if you know what I mean?!!! :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U

mdbowhunter said:


> I hear ya. Sounds good. Really enjoyed shooting with you and Hornet a few years ago at SMA. Definately one of my favorite archery memories.
> 
> However...next time...cell phone cameras will be confiscated *BEFORE* we shoot...if you know what I mean?!!! :wink:


Can we still carry a screwdriver? (or just include Mike on a team??? )  :zip: :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Spoon....your not really missing anything. Just a little finishing touch that makes a difference :wink:

Md....you can have the phones....but remember the pic I posted was from a regular camera :wink: and on top of that...now with the new Archer's Mark... Sticky runs his on an itouch and I will be as well. You can't take our marks...and I a pretty sure that has a camera built in also :doh:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Brown Hornet said:


> Spoon....your not really missing anything. Just a little finishing touch that makes a difference :wink:
> 
> Md....you can have the phones....but remember the pic I posted was from a regular camera :wink: and on top of that...now with the new Archer's Mark... Sticky runs his on an itouch and I will be as well. You can't take our marks...and I a pretty sure that has a camera built in also :doh:


No, the itouch won't record the fun.. but I'm still gonna be sneakin my pocket digital out, as always.. :heh:  :wink:

Heck.. it's caught me as much as anyone else.. :mg: :embara: :chortle:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Brown Hornet said:


> Heck I won't even want a PE by then....after spending a good bit of time with the Contender line this weekend....I barely want it now. Honestly if I hadn't just bought new limbs and cams the PE would be for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring the A game....hell he better borrow some game ontop of his A game....
> 
> He is gonna need to be in the 40s to get one from me


Not if I pick one target to beat you on... like that 65 at the top of the hill... or are you not up for that?


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> Spoon....your not really missing anything. Just a little finishing touch that makes a difference :wink:
> 
> Md....you can have the phones....but remember the pic I posted was from a regular camera :wink: and on top of that...now with the new Archer's Mark... Sticky runs his on an itouch and I will be as well. You can't take our marks...and I a pretty sure that has a camera built in also :doh:


iPod Touch camera - No
iPhone camera - Yes

That's why I bought the Touch - they wouldn't let me in the nudist colony with the iPhone.


----------



## IGluIt4U

pragmatic_lee said:


> iPod Touch camera - No
> iPhone camera - Yes
> 
> That's why I bought the Touch - they wouldn't let me in the nudist colony with the iPhone.


And they do now?? :mg: :fear: :bolt:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

IGluIt4U said:


> And they do now?? :mg: :fear: :bolt:


They have to, I have a life time membership


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> They have to, I have a life time membership


Where is the full body shiver smilie when you need it??


----------



## X Hunter

pragmatic_lee said:


> They have to, I have a life time membership


The things that make ya go ukey:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

X Hunter said:


> The things that make ya go ukey:


YUP!

99% of the people that want to get naked at nudist camps are the last people that anyone wants to see naked.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

2005Ultramag said:


> YUP!
> 
> 99% of the people that want to get naked at nudist camps are the last people that anyone wants to see naked.


Oh ye of such limited knowledge - the idea of a nudist camp is not to be seen or even to see. You know, it like subscribing to Playboy for the articles. :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter

IGluIt4U said:


> Can we still carry a screwdriver? (or just include Mike on a team??? )  :zip: :wink:


Sure...bring a whole freaking tool box. Just make sure you have your tree climbing skills intact.  



Brown Hornet said:


> Md....you can have the phones....but remember the pic I posted was from a regular camera :wink: and on top of that...now with the new Archer's Mark... Sticky runs his on an itouch and I will be as well. You can't take our marks...and I a pretty sure that has a camera built in also :doh:


Nah, I wouldn't take away your marks. Besides, I figure you guys will be so busy calculating new marks...checking the local weather...and whatever with your fancy gadgets...I could put all four arrows in a tree and you wouldn't notice.


----------



## IGluIt4U

mdbowhunter said:


> Sure...bring a whole freaking tool box. Just make sure you have your tree climbing skills intact.


I'm thinkin the Stihl may be the only tool I need to bring..  :becky:


----------



## Brown Hornet

2005Ultramag said:


> Not if I pick one target to beat you on... like that 65 at the top of the hill... or are you not up for that?


Actually that's a worse idea then painting a stabilizer to match your bow :doh:

and Sticky will tell you challenging me to a target out there isn't that good of an idea either :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Brown Hornet said:


> Actually that's a worse idea then painting a stabilizer to match your bow :doh:
> 
> and Sticky will tell you challenging me to a target out there isn't that good of an idea either :wink:



I've 20d that target 3 o 4 times, and last time I had 3 Xs. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

It is a pretty easy target.....


----------



## BOWGOD

2005Ultramag said:


> I've 20d that target 3 o 4 times, and last time I had 3 Xs. :wink:


Your digging a grave here buddy. Trust me it's not loosing or even signing over the crispie that hurts. It's the constant humiliation you have to endure for the next 12 months that stings.

On second thought I could use a break from the ribbing, so keep on poking that nest I'll even loan you a longer stick if you need it:tongue:


----------



## IGluIt4U

BOWGOD said:


> Your digging a grave here buddy. Trust me it's not loosing or even signing over the crispie that hurts. It's the constant humiliation you have to endure for the next 12 months that stings.
> 
> On second thought I could use a break from the ribbing, so keep on poking that nest I'll even loan you a longer stick if you need it:tongue:


Yep.. it's the ribbin... :nod:  :nyah:


----------



## crag

Just a few goals for this year.

1. Make more than 1 shoot every 2-3 years
2. get my score back out of the high teens and into the upper 20's again. 
3. save enough $ to try some new equipment.
4. Hve fun and meet some more people to shoot with.
If #1 & #4 happen then the other 2 are just bonus points :darkbeer:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

IGluIt4U said:


> Yep.. it's the ribbin... :nod:  :nyah:


Funny... he hasn't been ribbing me much about the one I gave him last year... then again... he did leave the door wide open for me, and i didn't walk through it.


----------



## Brown Hornet

2005Ultramag said:


> Funny... he hasn't been ribbing me much about the one I gave him last year... then again... he did leave the door wide open for me, and i didn't walk through it.


that's because it was a given.....and you weren't running your mouth like Bubbleguts and Chief Pale Feet :nyah:

I left the door open on Sat for all of you and you didn't walk through the door because you all can't walk through the door when it's left open :doh:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Brown Hornet said:


> that's because it was a given.....and you weren't running your mouth like Bubbleguts and Chief Pale Feet :nyah:
> 
> I left the door open on Sat for all of you and you didn't walk through the door because you all can't walk through the door when it's left open :doh:


Riiiiight.:tongue:

I plan to have some things worked out this year.... and keep in mind that I had 4 new PBs in 6 shoots last season. :thumbs_up

I'll Even bring you another beer this year, and I'll make it a Corona, or something else that's light weight.
(not insinuating anthing here at all :nono: ).
:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

2005Ultramag said:


> Riiiiight.:tongue:
> 
> I plan to have some things worked out this year.... and keep in mind that I had 4 new PBs in 6 shoots last season. :thumbs_up
> 
> I'll Even bring you another beer this year, and I'll make it a Corona, or something else that's light weight.
> (not insinuating anthing here at all :nono: ).
> :wink:


light weight.....you better bring that for the others. Remember Sarge and I ran out and had to go get more :wink: 

I don't care about your PBs 

not one bit.....I shot a PB 4 days in a row at Nats  and then again at States after a month break  if I could have those 6 kiss outs back and the two bunnies....heck just the kiss outs.....I would have been in the 40s.

So come get some if you want some.....


----------



## south-paaw

IGluIt4U said:


> Yep.. it's the ribbin... :nod:  :nyah:





Brown Hornet said:


> that's because it was a given.....and you weren't running your mouth like Bubbleguts and Chief Pale Feet :nyah:
> 
> I left the door open on Sat for all of you and you didn't walk through the door because you all can't walk through the door when it's left open :doh:





PHP:




now-now Sticky.....don't embarrass Shane like that... ( dang !.... i just saw the title you gave thsi pic !!!!!... heheheheee ..:thumbs_up )


short and sweettttt...

2010:

1. King of the Hillbilly- ( well... the AT Forum regs anyway... :tongue: )

2. Buy extra boots

3. Chk balance of the 401... may need a loan

4. Squash Psarge with OR... ( mine this time...)

5. Get Shane to spot me only 30 points this time...

6. Pay off Prag the IOU from 2009.... and then earn it right back !... hehehee

7. Make the 80 yrdr at Hinky-Shoot ( need to talk to Mac about that...:zip

8. Get rid of the farmer-tan..... 
Hey Prag where's this "club " located exactly..?? ... LOLOL...i'll just get 
caught up on my reading at the same time...:chortle::chortle:

9.

10. ( leaving open for future cya spins...  )


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> light weight.....you better bring that for the others. Remember Sarge and I ran out and had to go get more :wink:
> 
> I don't care about your PBs
> 
> not one bit.....I shot a PB 4 days in a row at Nats  and then again at States after a month break  if I could have those 6 kiss outs back and the two bunnies....heck just the kiss outs.....I would have been in the 40s.
> 
> So come get some if you want some.....



HEY NOW
That's gimmick infringement, and you know it. I'm the one who says if, if, if..... I would've......


----------



## Brown Hornet

BOWGOD said:


> HEY NOW
> That's gimmick infringement, and you know it. I'm the one who says if, if, if..... I would've......


nope....that means I am close.....I still set a PB :wink:

Your ifs have you barely over a 500 :doh:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> HEY NOW
> That's gimmick infringement, and you know it. I'm the one who says if, if, if..... I would've......


Hey Dave. BH acts like all my 4s are at the pro-line. :chortle:

What do you thing I'd shoot with a few "ifs", and "buts" thrown into a round?

... and I know that the letter *X* is worth something, and that the letter *C* isn't.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

2005Ultramag said:


> Hey Dave. BH acts like all my 4s are at the pro-line. :chortle:
> 
> What do you thing I'd shoot with a few "ifs", and "buts" thrown into a round?
> 
> ... and I know that the letter *X* is worth something, and that the letter *C* isn't.:wink:


Like I said.....I ain't worried or thinking about you :doh:

I am not talking about my misses....true kiss outs. Like the arrow I hit on the 70yd walk up that was on the X line at 3:00 that mushroomed my pin and threw me out....or the one that I had in at 4:00 that got PUSHED out by someones BIG FAT arrow  those suck period....

but like I said....I still shot a PB which was higher then you donkeys shoot on your best day.....

so shut your holes....worry about your chit and Come Get Some if you want it.....just bring a crispy because your gonna be busting out the Sharpies


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Brown Hornet said:


> Like I said.....I ain't worried or thinking about you :doh:
> 
> I am not talking about my misses....true kiss outs. Like the arrow I hit on the 70yd walk up that was on the X line at 3:00 that mushroomed my pin and threw me out....or the one that I had in at 4:00 that got PUSHED out by someones BIG FAT arrow  those suck period....
> 
> but like I said....I still shot a PB which was higher then you donkeys shoot on your best day.....
> 
> so shut your holes....worry about your chit and Come Get Some if you want it.....just bring a crispy because your gonna be busting out the Sharpies


I'm gonna bring a brown sharpie!


...FOR YOU!


----------



## Brown Hornet

2005Ultramag said:


> I'm gonna bring a brown sharpie!
> 
> 
> ...FOR YOU!


my sharpies dry out since they don't get used often.....like I said....take care of you :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> Like I said.....I ain't worried or thinking about you :doh:
> 
> I am not talking about my misses....true kiss outs. Like the arrow I hit on the 70yd walk up that was on the X line at 3:00 that mushroomed my pin and threw me out....or the one that I had in at 4:00 that got PUSHED out by someones BIG FAT arrow  those suck period....
> 
> but like I said....I still shot a PB which was higher then you donkeys shoot on your best day.....
> 
> so shut your holes....worry about your chit and Come Get Some if you want it.....just bring a crispy because your gonna be busting out the Sharpies


Easy there bub, I wasn't trash talking anyone but myself. That was poking fun of me not you so settle down.
Of course you shoot the game better than me. You've been playing it a lot longer. I've never claimed to be that damn good. I took my shot at the Hornet, and came up short so I decided to back up, and learn to walk.

And for the record your PB is only 1 point above my PB, and I have only been playing the game for 1 year.:nyah:

But for the time being I am done trash talking. I have too much to learn, and need to worry about making my scores more consistent. I'm taking the Hornet approach of not worrying what the hell everyone else is doing, and just focusing on what I should be doing. Case closed.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> Easy there bub, I wasn't trash talking anyone but myself. That was poking fun of me not you so settle down.
> Of course you shoot the game better than me. You've been playing it a lot longer. I've never claimed to be that damn good. I took my shot at the Hornet, and came up short so I decided to back up, and learn to walk.
> 
> And for the record your PB is only 1 point above my PB, and I have only been playing the game for 1 year.:nyah:
> 
> But for the time being I am done trash talking. I have too much to learn, and need to worry about making my scores more consistent. I'm taking the Hornet approach of not worrying what the hell everyone else is doing, and just focusing on what I should be doing. Case closed.


This is all in fun for me. It will be quite some time before I finish in the top half of the field... if it ever even happens... and when I make a challenge, I just go out and shoot my game and let the chips fall where they fall. Getting all emotional over it just ain't what it's about.


----------



## BOWGOD

2005Ultramag said:


> This is all in fun for me. It will be quite some time before I finish in the top half of the field... if it ever even happens... and when I make a challenge, I just go out and shoot my game and let the chips fall where they fall. Getting all emotional over it just ain't what it's about.




No one is emotional, that's just how me, and hornet do business. Anytime we are both involved in a thread our conversations resemble this one (even when we're on the same page) we both know it's all in fun, but the people from the outside looking in often think that we don't like each other:wink:. 
Just ask him about the look on my face when I found out we were shooting together at Nat's. I knew I was in for a very long day that day. 

It's all in fun, but I will give you one word of advice. I wouldn't open my mouth unless you like the taste of your own foot. Because if/when he beats you he'll put that foot in your mouth time, and time again for many a months to come. 

I learned my lesson we still bust each other ballz every chance we get, but you won't see me calling him out again until I am 100% sure I'm gonna win. 
I'm not getting all wrapped up in the trash this season. I know what I need to do to get my game up to the level it should be at, and I want to stay focused on that until it gets to the point that it no longer requires focus to happen. I'm sick of the ups, and downs. I can shoot a 530 one week then turn in a 510 the next those 20 points rest between my ears. So my primary goal this season is simply putting some sort of consistency into my game. No point in me calling anyone out if I don't have any idea which game I will bring to the course that week, will I be the 510 Dave, or will I be the 530 Dave?


----------



## MrPibb

My goal this year is to quit thinkin bout what everone else is doing and just go out and execute 60 perfect shots (300 rnd), and or 40 perfect shot (ASA) and let the chip fall where they may.:darkbeer:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> No one is emotional, that's just how me, and hornet do business. Anytime we are both involved in a thread our conversations resemble this one (even when we're on the same page) we both know it's all in fun, but the people from the outside looking in often think that we don't like each other:wink:.
> Just ask him about the look on my face when I found out we were shooting together at Nat's. I knew I was in for a very long day that day.
> 
> It's all in fun, but I will give you one word of advice. I wouldn't open my mouth unless you like the taste of your own foot. Because if/when he beats you he'll put that foot in your mouth time, and time again for many a months to come.
> 
> I learned my lesson we still bust each other ballz every chance we get, but you won't see me calling him out again until I am 100% sure I'm gonna win.
> I'm not getting all wrapped up in the trash this season. I know what I need to do to get my game up to the level it should be at, and I want to stay focused on that until it gets to the point that it no longer requires focus to happen. I'm sick of the ups, and downs. I can shoot a 530 one week then turn in a 510 the next those 20 points rest between my ears. So my primary goal this season is simply putting some sort of consistency into my game. No point in me calling anyone out if I don't have any idea which game I will bring to the course that week, will I be the 510 Dave, or will I be the 530 Dave?


It's just the next hurdle.:wink:


----------



## Moparmatty

pragmatic_lee said:


> BTW: Shouldn't there be a #9? Shoot the correct target :zip:


Rule #1 for Prag for 2010: Don't dry fire your bow. Whooopsssss! To late to initiate that rule. :zip:


----------



## Moparmatty

Brown Hornet said:


> if I could have those 6 kiss outs back and the two bunnies....heck just the kiss outs.....I would have been in the 40s.
> 
> So come get some if you want some.....


Coulda. Shoulda. Woulda. :zip:


----------



## jrmysell

My goal is to shoot a field round


----------



## 2005Ultramag

jrmysell said:


> My goal is to shoot a field round


You'll never have as much fun doing anything else with a bow.:wink:


----------



## jrmysell

2005Ultramag said:


> You'll never have as much fun doing anything else with a bow.:wink:


Thats what I've heard. The only bad thing is that I have to drive 4 hours to get to the closest one (Oklahoma City)


----------



## BOWGOD

jrmysell said:


> Thats what I've heard. The only bad thing is that I have to drive 4 hours to get to the closest one (Oklahoma City)


Start planning now, put in for vacation, buy a plane ticket, make hotel reservations, ect..... The Hillbilly shoot is the week end of June 25th:wink:
If I could only attend 1 field shoot a year it would be the Hill, even if I had to travel half way across the country


----------



## JawsDad

Moparmatty said:


> Rule #1 for Prag for 2010: Don't dry fire your bow. Whooopsssss! To late to initiate that rule. :zip:


Sounds like he definitely needs to get him a Hoyt. We had a guy dry fire an old Protec 4 times in one night at league. He just looked down, shrugged and put an arrow in and shot again... A few minutes later, thwaack, did it again..  


We were keeping count. At this point we're thinking the bow is good for 1496 more.. :becky:


----------



## JawsDad

jrmysell said:


> Thats what I've heard. The only bad thing is that I have to drive 4 hours to get to the closest one (Oklahoma City)


We're going to have at least a couple of field shoots here in OKC this year. Our goal is to setup a field shoot anytime we have a 3D. That way you can get a 2fer. :wink:


----------



## Hank D Thoreau

I am updating my goals. I have just begun shooting local NFAA event and I really enjoy them. I am procuring a Hoyt Oasis compound to use in the barebow class along with my recurve. My goals are as follows:

Shoot three of the four major state field meets: Cal State Indoor (already done in both traditional recurve and barebow divisions), Cal State Field and Cal State 900.
Shoot at least 4 field qualifying rounds
Shoot barebow class with both recurve and compound finger bows
Set a quantitive goal for field rounds once I shoot enough of them to establish where I am in my development.
Have a good time. Field is a blast.


----------



## jrmysell

BOWGOD said:


> Start planning now, put in for vacation, buy a plane ticket, make hotel reservations, ect..... The Hillbilly shoot is the week end of June 25th:wink:
> If I could only attend 1 field shoot a year it would be the Hill, even if I had to travel half way across the country


Where is the Hillbilly shoot?


----------



## Moparmatty

Cumberland Bowhunters in Cumberland Md.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

jrmysell said:


> Where is the Hillbilly shoot?



Most average field shoots draw 30-50 shooters.

The Hillbilly will draw 100-150 or more. 

People call it "THE HILL" because the course is on the side of a mountain. you won't see that in OK.:wink: Target #1 is about a 25 degree uphill shot.

13 targets going up, 2 at the top, and 13 coming down.:thumbs_up

Like BOWGOD said, people come a long way to shoot it because it's a unique challenge. Then the same weekend there's the Hinky shoot, and Ms. Lucky's CD shoot too, which are elimination competitions. It's not just a shoot, it's a weekend long event.


----------



## JawsDad

2005Ultramag said:


> Most average field shoots draw 30-50 shooters.
> 
> The Hillbilly will draw 100-150 or more.
> 
> People call it "THE HILL" because the course is on the side of a mountain. you won't see that in OK.:wink: Target #1 is about a 25 degree uphill shot.
> 
> 13 targets going up, 2 at the top, and 13 coming down.:thumbs_up
> 
> Like BOWGOD said, people come a long way to shoot it because it's a unique challenge. Then the same weekend there's the Hinky shoot, and Ms. Lucky's CD shoot too, which are elimination competitions. It's not just a shoot, it's a weekend long event.




Hey now, we have terrain here.. We have a very nice landfill not far from the range. We could set the course up there and it would be the highest point in Oklahoma City. Might have a bit of a smell though... ukey:


----------



## Brown Hornet

2005Ultramag said:


> Most average field shoots draw 30-50 shooters.
> 
> The Hillbilly will draw 100-150 or more.
> 
> People call it "THE HILL" because the course is on the side of a mountain. you won't see that in OK.:wink: Target #1 is about a 25 degree uphill shot.
> 
> 13 targets going up, 2 at the top, and 13 coming down.:thumbs_up
> 
> Like BOWGOD said, people come a long way to shoot it because it's a unique challenge. Then the same weekend there's the Hinky shoot, and Ms. Lucky's CD shoot too, which are elimination competitions. It's not just a shoot, it's a weekend long event.


30-50 shooters.....were the heck are you shooting :chortle:

The Hill doesn't get as many shooters as you think either......:wink: 

only 68 last year


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> 30-50 shooters.....were the heck are you shooting :chortle:
> 
> The Hill doesn't get as many shooters as you think either......:wink:
> 
> only 68 last year


Let's remember, by the time the Hinky shoot started, some were seeing double, so he might have seen 100+ shooters on the Hill :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet

pragmatic_lee said:


> Let's remember, by the time the Hinky shoot started, some were seeing double, so he might have seen 100+ shooters on the Hill :darkbeer:


true....and some have only shot the Hinky shoot before. Last years #s were lower then the year before though. With Nationals being in PA a couple weeks later some stayed home


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> true....and some have only shot the Hinky shoot before. Last years #s were lower then the year before though. With Nationals being in PA a couple weeks later *some stayed home *


Bet they didn't have as much fun as we did. :thumbs_up


----------



## Brown Hornet

Moparmatty said:


> Coulda. Shoulda. Woulda. :zip:


That's the same thing you said after you got beat at Nat's


----------



## Moparmatty

Brown Hornet said:


> That's the same thing you said after you got beat at Nat's


:chortle:


----------



## montigre

I'm just hopin we have a beach there again this year. 

Nothin like plowing your toes through the soft, white sand ON TOP OF A MOUNTAIN......


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> true....and some have only shot the Hinky shoot before. Last years #s were lower then the year before though. With Nationals being in PA a couple weeks later some stayed home


Yeah there were a lot more people there the year before. Nat's was just a couple of weeks later, They were having some event at bugs island the same week end, and having it on the 4th always kept some people from being able to make it.

I would expect it be be back up over 100 this year though.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

pragmatic_lee said:


> Let's remember, by the time the Hinky shoot started, some were seeing double, so he might have seen 100+ shooters on the Hill :darkbeer:


There was definitely more than 60 shooting that Hinky shoot, and that's what I'm going by since it was about the only time everyone was in one place.

... and all I was drinking was beer. Takes more than beer to get me seeing double. Chivas Regal will do it. :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

montigre said:


> I'm just hopin we have a beach there again this year.
> 
> Nothin like plowing your toes through the soft, white sand ON TOP OF A MOUNTAIN......


How's that shoulder doing?

... and this year's assingment... everyone with a pickup truck brings a bag of white play sand for Montigre to sink her toes in. :nod:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Moparmatty said:


> Cumberland Bowhunters in Cumberland Md.


http://www.md-archery.org/cb.htm


----------



## montigre

Shoulder is doing well--started shooting my PE a few weeks ago at 38#. Scored a 300 42X on a 5-spot last week. Granted it was in practice and granted it was only at 10 yards, but my regular 20 yd scores have been improving weekly. I know I'm just out thinkin myself... workin on it.... 

BH, I got my new swang thang starting to work pretty good right now. Gotta glue it to muscle memory now....:wink:


----------



## larsen-4

1. shoot a vegas 300!
2.get my girlfriend shooting!
3.place in the top 3 flights in vegas!
4.shoot a field shoot!
5.win a belt buckle lol!
6.start a hunting show!
7.qaulify for worlds again and go!

1 and 2 are already done and the others are on their way!


----------



## 2005Ultramag

montigre said:


> Shoulder is doing well--started shooting my PE a few weeks ago at 38#. Scored a 300 42X on a 5-spot last week. Granted it was in practice and granted it was only at 10 yards, but my regular 20 yd scores have been improving weekly. I know I'm just out thinkin myself... workin on it....
> 
> BH, I got my new swang thang starting to work pretty good right now. Gotta glue it to muscle memory now....:wink:



I know the feeling. I can shoot Vegas face 11s all day long in my clubroom at ten yards. Shot a 285 in week 1 of my league last night.


----------



## twigzz88

1. kick this tp arse
2.actually go to a shoot and be competetive even if its only for 3 targets
3. upgrade equipment
4. and try to quit dippin


----------



## Brown Hornet

montigre said:


> Shoulder is doing well--started shooting my PE a few weeks ago at 38#. Scored a 300 42X on a 5-spot last week. Granted it was in practice and granted it was only at 10 yards, but my regular 20 yd scores have been improving weekly. I know I'm just out thinkin myself... workin on it....
> 
> BH, I got my new swang thang starting to work pretty good right now. Gotta glue it to muscle memory now....:wink:


man you had me for a second 

if you can't do it at 10 or in practice you usually can't do it when it counts :wink:

this thread being a sticky had me 11 days behind :doh:


----------



## FitaX10

Well I think the first goal is to put in 14 more targets at the club so we can shoot 28. the second is to average 553 this year. Could be a tough go but am gonna give it a shot. 
Chris


----------



## 2005Ultramag

2005Ultramag said:


> Me... since I have a 517 under my belt... a 525 or better field score, and since I have a 285 under my belt, a 290 Vegas round.
> 
> 
> ... and a CD plaque.:lol3:


One down, two to go.

Next up... a 300 Vegas round.:shade:


----------



## Spoon13

Spoon13 said:


> Well my Goals for 2010 aren't gonna be much different from 2009. The problem I had was not that I couldn't achieve my goals, I just didn't shoot that much.
> 
> 1) Shoot a few more Field rounds this year.
> 2) Find that last point or two to FINALLY shoot a 300 on a Vegas face.
> 3) Make the cut at LAS. (been teetering back and forth here lately)
> 4) Shoot a Field round with a setup designed for Field instead of shooting something that "will work".
> 5) My PB Field and Hunter rounds are both 268. I'd like to get both into the 270's.
> 6) Meet some more of my fellow Aters.
> 
> 
> Now I know all of my goals are completely dependent on #1, so we will have to see how things go.


Well at this point in the season I already have 6 full rounds in the books. Shot a couple of 270 or 271 halves. Upped my PB to 272 Field and 275 Hunter. Even shot a 17 on the Hunter round.:doh:

Full round PBs are 539 Field and 547 Hunter. Now to get the Field in the 40's and then KEEP them both there. Maybe sneak out a 50 somewhere??


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs

My 2010 Goals are as follows:
1. Jog nonstop :dog1: around both the Field course and then the Hunter course :llama: while laser shooting snakes & not falling, lol ! In less than 15 minutes of course ! :grin::grin:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Crazy4Centaurs said:


> My 2010 Goals are as follows:
> 1. Jog nonstop :dog1: around both the Field course and then the Hunter course :llama: while laser shooting snakes & not falling, lol ! In less than 15 minutes of course ! :grin::grin:


While dodging cow patties??? :wink:


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs

But of course, that's where the "skill" comes in my friend ! :first:


pragmatic_lee said:


> While dodging cow patties??? :wink:


----------

